# Stimulator Trial, leads removed w/in 24 hours



## Art111085 (Mar 18, 2011)

We performed a stimulator trial on a patient on 03/09/11. The patient called 03/10/11 stating she was expierencing a burning sensation and requested that the leads be pulled immediatly. The leads were removed within 24 hrs. Can we still bill for the leads?


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 18, 2011)

I would hope so...it's not like you can go use them for a different patient..


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 19, 2011)

If the patient had the trial leads for 2 days but found no relief of symptoms this could be viewed as a similar end result as  as a patient that immediatley does not react well to this type of device. Both would be a negative trial. And in both situations the time, liability, and the cost spent placing would still be present.


----------

